# Saturday's Home Made Wax + Oil



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

So the humidity where I live is high.
The poor metal tools are taking a beating.

So, after watching some videos (mostly Wood by Wright), I decided to make my first batch of wax/oil.

Started with some beeswax from ebay (eventually I'll get a local source).
Then some flaxseed oil from the kitchen cabinet.








Slowly brought the water temp up... and melted the wax bars.

My mix was with:
1-3/4 cup bee's wax
1 cup flaxseed oil

Enough for three little tubs.
The tubs are cooling off now and hardening.
I'll update how it goes.
Maybe next batch will be more oily... or maybe it'll be harder (more wax).


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

You forgot to insert the wicks. 

Seriously: Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Some years ago, I used a liquid finishing wax and really liked it for its ease in application. It went on thin and was easy to buff out. For some reason, I could never find it again on store shelves, so I tried making my own. I started with a tin of MinWax paste wax which I liquefied in a double boiler set up on the gas grill outside (I'm a natural klutz). I then mixed the liquefied wax with enough mineral spirits to keep it liquid after things cooled to room temperature. I ended up with a two liter bottle of liquid wax and am still using it today. I use it on machine tables and on finished wood pieces.


----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I ended up with a two liter bottle of liquid wax and am still using it today. I use it on machine tables and on finished wood pieces.


Interesting!
How do you apply it? 
Do you pour it on a rag and then on to the surface?

Might try this... as I still find all of this quite fascinating.

Thank you!


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

For machine tables, I use a paper towel with some of the wax on it to apply and a microfiber towel to buff it off. For wood, I apply it with the same paper towel, but buff it with a white non-woven abrasive pad mounted on my 1/4 sheet sander.


----------

